# Cannot get USB to boot



## ..B.r.i.a.n.. (May 14, 2017)

First: I've used the search function. None of the previous discussions on this issue were relevant or helpful. I've tried the  recommended and"solved" solutions with no joy.

I have installed the latest iso on a usb.

Using two different usbs, as well as the DVD, CD, and BOOT ONLY iso's with no joy. Downloading the same iso multiuple times to rule out defects, as well as verify checksums. As well as using 3 different methods to write the to the USB's.

The laptop is an Asus G73Sw with Legacy bios. Basic hardware is:

Intel Core i7 2nd Gen 2630QM (2.00 GHz), 8 GB Memory, 500 GB HDD, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460. 

I simply cannot even get the computer to recognize the the iso and it wont even attempt to boot.

It appears I am sure somewhere a hardware issue, as I am having trouble with any*BSD such as NET, OPEN, FREE, and DragonFLY. None of those will boot either.

Anyone have a suggestion or know off hand if this hardware is incompatible. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## ralphbsz (May 14, 2017)

What exactly are the symptoms?  What are the messages?  When you say "cannot recognize" and "won't attempt to boot", debugging that requires the exact error message.

Did you try a Linux or DOS boot USB stick?  That would figure out whether the problem is with your hardware (which might just not be able to boot off of USB, I don't know), and your *BSD images.


----------



## tingo (May 14, 2017)

Does the usb sticks even show up in the BIOS boot menu?
Are you using the latest bios available for your machine? Is it new enough that it even understand how to boot from an usb memory stick?
Have you tried different usb sticks? (different brands, models)


----------



## tobik@ (May 14, 2017)

..B.r.i.a.n.. said:


> Using two different usbs, as well as the DVD, CD, and BOOT ONLY iso's with no joy. Downloading the same iso multiuple times to rule out defects, as well as verify checksums. As well as using 3 different methods to write the to the USB's.


For installing from a USB key you need to use one of the *-memstick.img images not the ISOs.

This goes for the other BSDs as well


----------

